
AT&T in advanced talks to acquire Time Warner, reports say - jonathansizz
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/oct/21/att-time-warner-takeover-acquisition
======
Keverw
Didn't Charter already buy Time Warner? Then even less competition if AT&T
buys out a cable company too. :( This is ridiculous how little competition we
have here in America for TV, Internet and phone service.

Edit: Did a Google search, looks like "Time Warner Cable" and "Time Warner"
are separate companies. So confusing to have similar names, but they both were
the same company at one point in history.

